# Is it worth leaving, over talking to parents?



## miami (Dec 3, 2009)

So my boyfriend of 5 years has completely changed recently. Due to me talking to his parents! He treats me like scum, wont look at me wont talk to me w/o a neg. tone and calls me names all the time. So heres the story.... I need to talk to someone its driving me CRAZY!
So he got paid on a thrs. that night i told him that we needed to go to the store to get wipes for our baby (17months) on our way he tells me he already paid rent, and two bills online (sweet!) when we get to the store he wants to rush... well his friend is coming that night so and i had no food (due to him getting paid once a month) I had dinner stuff but no breakfast, lunch or snacks for the baby. I tell him I need to get breakfast food.. he says he'll get it later when his friend gets into town because they're going to bbq. I say ok.. and we leave with wipes and a couple of other items.... That night I take my son to a local HS football game, get home no groceries. The next day I had to go out of town (an hour n 10 mins away) for a baby shower.. so I leave before he's even out of bed.... 10ish... I dont worry about breakfast cuz they are both sleeping... I start heading back home about 3ish I call and he tells me he's heading to the town I just left. I was like WHA?? Confused but say ok we'll meet halfway to say hi and bye did that came home to leftover pizza... one piece.. so I give it to my son... Sunday comes around and he stayed the night out of town doesnt return till 5:30pm. His friend leaves. We have dinner and I tell him that I want to pay the rest of the bills tomorrow (mon.) and that he needs to go to the ATM to get me the $ he gives me that 'look' and goes lays on the couch and falls asleep (rough night??) The next morning I grab the ATM card and withdrawal $110 bucks... NSF.. WHAT!! I do an Inquire and BAM 0.11 cents available! I go back home and wake him up... ask him why theres only 11 cents he doesnt say a word... walks into the bedroom and lays down... so I grab the baby and go to my moms (an hour n 15 away) that night i have dinner with his parents (dad and stepmom)... so they can see the grandchild.. they ask how we're doing i tell them that I felt he put his friends b4 family because he only paid two bills and rent and we have no money for food.... 
He gets a text from his mom who I never talked to.. about us breaking up, we're both confused and apparently his step mom talked to his sister (other side of the states) she asked about us and his stepmom said oh they're doing alright I guess sounds like they're in a rough spot.. financial things... his sister takes however she did and tells her mom that we're breaking up.. so (ya still with me?) she texts him and me asking and I end up telling him all that was said (gasp) and end up apologizing for any type of mix up... 
That was a month ago and Im still at my moms.. I have been to my house 3 times to try and talk and it never ends well... he wont listen to me, I've told him the truth, apologized, had dinner with his parents again to make sure we were all on the same page and I wasnt trying to bash him but just expressing how i was feeling at the time... and still nothing. He cant forgive me for this.. even though I have forgiven him for things WAY worse then this I need some real help with this issue.. I dont want to break up but I cant be with someone who calls me a trader, liar, and a failure.. I just wont its not good for me, him and especially the baby. He had an anxiety attack at work and is now on medical leave.. for how long.. idk he wont tell me.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Isn't the no food or money thing a major issue to you? His parents probably read him the riot act, as you should be doing rather than worrying about whether his feelings are hurt.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

He's taking his shame/embarassment/and other not so good feelings out on you. It's good you talked to his parents. It doesn't sound like he is doing a good job with personal accountability and you have a baby to think of. Get a lawyer and get emergency child support going and stay at your moms. If he decides to grow up and actually put you and your child first, then leave it up to him to show you that he is serious about that. Calling names is abusive though and you should not allow your child's mother to be treated in this manner. I know it hurts because you love him and want good things with him, but good things are not happening and you need to put your child first now.


----------

